# Anyone here from the Newark, Notts area?



## *Kim* (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello all,

This is a long shot, but hoping someone can advise. I'm not a horse owner but am becoming increasingly concerned about the horses tethered in fields near to where I live.
It all began back in February when we had the dreadfully cold weather, 1 horse was tethered in a field with no shelter. After braving the bypass and jumping over a couple of fences I visited the horse to find that it wasn't being fed and even though there was a water container there was no evidence that it was having water on a regular basis. Anyway, I reported my concerns to the RSPCA on several occasions, with no luck whatsoever, they really don't seem at all interested and never return mine or my friend's calls. I was so distraught about the poor horse being left in the snow in a very exposed field that I even used to visit it at night with carrots and apples. After a couple of weeks I noticed the horse actually had some hay so that put my mind at rest. The weather improved and I felt much better.
Until recently, now there are maybe 8 or more horses dotted around the fields and the riverbank, all tethered in the middle of nowhere! Then this morning as I drove along the bypass there was a foal hmy:, it wasn't there yesterday and it's mother is tethered.
Am I being too soft? I can't stop thinking about the poor things tied up, with no shelter from the rain or the sun.
I was just wondering if there was anyone from my area who had noticed these horses?
Thank you for reading,
Kim.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Hiya ,its not usual to see horses tethered in this manner,the only people I know to do this are travellers .If you are concerned ,and I personally would be ,especiallyas they have turned up in more numbers(in preparation for horse sale maybe?),inform RSPCA who should go out to look at them.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

I live in Farndon !
Are you referring to the horses on the A46 roundabout/bypass (between the sugerbeet roundabout and the fardon/nottinham roundabout?)
DT


----------



## *Kim* (Mar 3, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I live in Farndon !
> Are you referring to the horses on the A46 roundabout/bypass (between the sugerbeet roundabout and the fardon/nottinham roundabout?)
> DT


Oh my goodness! 

Yes! Those horses! They are dotted all over the place now, I just don't understand why they are so isolated 

I live down by the Lord Ted, small world.

Thank you for your reply Poshmog. They do belong to travellers, I think that's why the R.S.P.C.A are so reluctant to do anything, apparently they need a police escort to take them to the horses. The only access to the horses by car is through the traveller's community. I also contacted a horse welfare group a while back who said they would take a look if needs be, unfortunately as we lost our dog recently, I have been neglecting the issue. I just wanted to hear other people's take on the situation, whether I'm being too soft or not lol. I am realy concerned now that there is a foal in the field.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

I don't think they are travellers horses! (I could be wrong - but I think the owner lives on millgate) I think there was a prosecution there about three years ago my memory serves me right!!!! 
Keep reporting to the RSPCA!!
I am going to waitrose tomorrow so shall be paassing and shall have a look - the more that report the better!
DT


----------



## *Kim* (Mar 3, 2009)

I have completely given up with the R.S.P.C.A., I've had everyone calling them and they never call back with updates.

I had no idea there was a prosecution. I'm pleased it's not just me who thinks this is totally out of order. If I had the resources I would even buy the poor things off these people, there is no need to keep animals in this way. There are plenty of fields where they could be free to roam.

This is the link to the Horse Welfare place, they were really helpful when I rang them but as the R.S.P.C.A were investigating at the time it wasn't practical for them to visit too.

World Horse Welfare: Contact Us


----------



## *Kim* (Mar 3, 2009)

I've decided I'm going to arm myself with as much amunition as I can get. I'm going to go and scour the area for ragwort, if I find as much as a snifter the R.S.P.C.A. will have to act. If I take Rooney with me then it won't look so obvious, only problem I may face is having to lift a greyhound over the fence to get anywhere near :biggrin: That could be fun! 
I saw the owners pick up truck as I drove past earlier, they must having been giving them some water. They obviously know the foal is there, it's so sad to think that horse gave birth all alone chained up in a field. Some people are so cruel


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

There is ragwort on that side of the road! but further down towards the lord ted!!

I am so sorry I did nothing today as promised! I have had one or two crisises
DT


----------



## *Kim* (Mar 3, 2009)

No worries DT! 

I would be very surprised if there isn't ragwort in the fields, it seems to be everywhere.

I just need to find some time to work out how to get over the other side of the river, I think I may send my other half.


----------



## apache (Jul 16, 2009)

no i dont think you are being soft at all and you may find that they had a visit hence the hay or they just knew a foal would be arriving soon,i cant comment much but i do know the rspca do what they can and to them a empty water but may just mean that an owner will turn up daily with water,no im not happy neither with the way they have to work but thank god there is people like you around but please be careful with the apples as to many can give colic and that is a horrendous painful thing for a horse/pony and can kill them,the carrots are fine.keep it up though cos one day you will make a difference maybe go to a different rescue it is horrible to see and it must be bad for someone like you to notice.keep us all posted


----------

